
Young people are turning to classical music to escape ‘noise of modern life’ - sndean
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/jan/27/young-turn-to-classical-music-to-escape-scala-radio-station
======
nmstoker
Although they project the surprise as that of others (not the authors), this
piece does seem to get very close to a patronising view of young people, of
the "gosh, they're not that stupid after all" style.

